# It's ALIVE!!



## wtf8269 (Dec 20, 2005)

FINALLY! I LOVE this Ultra-D. Only problem I've had was the provided F6 RAID disk didn't work, no big deal though. Found new ones in 5 min and made my own disk. Copying over all My Documents and whatnot and installing games right now. I'll get to overclocking and benchies tomarrow probably.

Can I get a w00t w00t!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2005)

Woot damn right


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't even have to tell you what I want... but lots of benchies too.  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

Well I think I found a good overclock. 3ghz 1.57v on the CPU and 250mhz 3-3-2-8 2.7v on the RAM. I haven't done extensive stress testing yet because, well, I'm impatient. I'll run a longer one during exams tomarrow. I'll get some benchies up on here as soon as I get Photoshop installed so I can resize the screenshots. Pics of the actual rig probably won't happen until Thursdayish.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

Here ya go kiddies.


----------



## AMDCam (Dec 21, 2005)

Jesus guys, you make my new system look like crap in comparison (my desktop, check "system specs" tab. I just got into socket 939, not even PCIe yet, and you're already into the 2nd generation of both.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

Again I say, w00t w00t!


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 21, 2005)

Very nice... 

System pics now...  

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

Tomarrow, I have to clean my room tomarrow so I'll take pics then.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

How about some 3dMark?

2001.
2003.
2005.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 21, 2005)

Anybody know where I can find that fix so I can run Aquamark3 with an X1800?


----------



## infrared (Dec 21, 2005)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1356&d=1135174593

I'm dying to see how well that thing does!


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks, here ya go. I hope I can hit 100k once I OC the GPU.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, my aquamark doesnt work, i'm using a 64-bit os, anyone know what to do?


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't really know, mabye try installing that same file.

Anywho, this made me laugh when it came up on my screen.

Edit: Oh yes, I'll taking system pics sometime today.


----------



## infrared (Dec 22, 2005)

lol, yeah! Things like that always make me laugh... I love the way i can now go and buy ANY game, safe with the fact that my new rig can handle it!  

WOW, kick-ass aquamark3 score!! beats my 70k score by miles!  

Glad your happy with it! It's a very satisfying feeling when you first fire a custom build up!


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 23, 2005)

I tried the file, didnt work


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 24, 2005)

Pixx0rz!!!1!!!!!!1111one111eleven


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 24, 2005)

About time... jeez.  

Very nice Aaron, you just need a couple of UV tubes to get the LP nice and lite up.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 24, 2005)

SICK!!!!!!!!  now time for a flat panel monitor.


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 24, 2005)

I used to have a pair of 12" ones, but my the light from my fans would overpower them.

Edit: But I love my P95f+B.


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 24, 2005)

I think I'm getting an 18" 16:9 flat panel from LG :-D 
Check my thread, it needs love also


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm having a hard time updating my Case Gallery. The text updated fine, but the pictures won't change.

Edit: Fixed, just made a new one.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

I've changed the VCore down to 1.488v and the CAS Latency down to 2.5 and I'm currently stress testing it. Load temperature is only 38º now as opposed to around 44º-46º. I probably won't run extensive testing on these settings since it was table on my old ones and hasn't gotten an immediate error on these ones. However I will probably still run the test for a good 3-4hrs.

Edit: Just rebooted and lowered again down to 1.45v. Still stress testing and going strong. Temps are more around 37º now, but it still does blip up to 38º every once in awhile. Not bad for a 3ghz 1mb cache, eh?


----------



## infrared (Jan 7, 2006)

What cpu cooler have you stuck on it? 

Damn the prescott for running so hot! With my new gigabyte cooler, it gets up to 58c @ 3.85 and 62c @ 4.2


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thermalright XP-90C with a 92mm Tornado. I also have 5 Thermaltake LED Smart Fans which each put out 72cfm. AMD 64s (or in this case Opterons) run very cooly though. The temperatures you are running are fine for your chip.

Anywho I ran for about 2hrs 45min and it was stable. I would have tested longer but I have a LAN party to go to tonight. I'll let you guys know if it crashes while I'm playing. Load never exceeded 38º with all of the fans full blast. Idle is around 21-23º with all of the fans running at about 6.5v.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm so yeah my dad's system has been crashing a lot lately and I found what the problem is. He has a 74gb Raptor, 200gb SATA drive, 250gb IDE drive, and a DVD+/- RW drive, a 9800 Pro AIW, 2.8ghz Northwood, and 2gb of ram on a 330w Antec PSU with a whopping 17a on the 12v rail.

Anywho so I told him to get a 520w PowerStream so he ordered that. And it came in and he put it in and turns out the fan was blue. Apparently they changed to blue fans in the newer ones. So I talked him into letting me switch them since he doesn't give a rat's @$$ about colors and I wanted all blue instead of all blue and then a random green fan. So I'm a happy camper, and it should make my PC look a lot better.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2006)

soo wait did the psu fix it for him?


----------



## djbbenn (Jan 26, 2006)

The powerstreams with the blue fan are the SLI ready versions.

-Dan


----------



## wtf8269 (Jan 27, 2006)

Solaris17 said:
			
		

> soo wait did the psu fix it for him?


Yes, absolutely.

Although I was talking to my dad last night and since I didn't put it in for him he's iffy about letting me have it. One of those "You didn't do [insert favor here] for me for one of the few times I ask you to do something, and you keep asking us for stuff" things that parents give you. Oh well. I'm half too lazy to rewire everything anyway. He said give it a week though and he'll see what he thinks.


----------

